# Duck Jerky



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Alright guys...let's get some good duck jerky recipes goin. I've never had any duck jerky before, and this year I would like to try some!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

well since the name i go by here is what i do i get that high mountain jerky mix and add some brown sugar and extra black pepper and maybe some other seasonings and just follow the dricetions on the box. then i let it cure 24 to 48 hours put in a little chief smoker i use hickory chips let it cook for 5 to 10 hours depending on how cold it is out side i usually put someing over the smoker to keep the heat in. yum yum


----------

